# New Forum



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Still working on it... its 530am, lotsa new features. Hopefully an overall better forum that we can all get used to 

Switched to a new web host so will be a day or 2 (maybe less?) for WorkingDogForum.com to direct at the new host.

Enjoy! Going to bed now. I'm sure I'll be made aware if something's wrong


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

You know how everyone loves changes  Looks good though Mike......Thank you. I'm guessing your last sentence means you don't mind us letting you know some gliches that are found........Looks like all the forums are locked by the graphics next to the topics, and reading what it stand for down at the bottom of the main page BUT they really don't appear to be. I had to log in 3 times - to each thread I posted to. I think the time is off: last logged in time is showing I logged in at 11:22 a.m. today and it's only 7:47 a.m. 

I would like the smilies back........realizing that you did say you were not through with this yet.....not only am I a *itch.....I like to do it alot as well 

I had to log in again to preview this post...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Not sure why it's making you log in so much.... the locked-symbol is what it shows when you're not signed in to indicate "these forums are locked for posting till you sign in". The time is set to EST I thought, although maybe its an hour off due to DST settings? Will look at that. You can alter your own time zone in your user control panel too in case you're not in EST. I'll play with it and make sure it's correct.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I really like the new forum. Everything is so easy to read. I also would like to see the "emoticons" back. Quick question, "new posts" is the same as "active topics"?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes New Posts is Active Topics. If you hold your mouse over the topic it shows you a preview of the last post made in that thread.

Emoticons are back, but not in the Quick-Reply. You need to hit the Post Reply button to see the emoticons on the side.

Alternatively you can learn to memorize your favorite emoticons and type them in manually


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

I love the way the forum looks now!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh here they are. Now I just need to figure out how to get them into the text and more than one at a time.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Im still a lil bit lost with this new one but will get used to it  gimme some time....us blondes are a bit slow on the uptake . Looks good though I must admit, but feel a bit lost here at the moment.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

It's OK so do I LOL. Everything feels a little "fragile" right now.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hil, at least you figured out how to get the emoticons into the text of your message.


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

vBulletin offers better security and such, right Mike?


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

i like the new forum alot


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Cooollll all new features to play with...if the forum crashes,probably David or Bob tried something with the new features....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Cooollll all new features to play with...if the forum crashes,probably David or Bob tried something with the new features....


Yeah, that would be my diagnosis!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

So when do the "Super Moderators" get their capes, goggles, and 'wear-on-the-outside' undies?! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

As soon as people start paying for membership so I can afford our uniforms!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, I'm not waiting. I ordered an UnderDog outfit online.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Like this one?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I want the uniform that makes me very pretty :mrgreen: :-D


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

How about this one???

Click link


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I guess that will work....do you keep in mind that I´ve my own bodyguard? :mrgreen:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

:-# 

Dick zegt: daar kom je vanzelf achter als je hier in Nederland bent :mrgreen: :wink:

ps: don´t edit your answer out, so mine won´t make any sense :roll:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Would that be Dick or Anne? :lol:


Was playing with forum stuff n accidentally deleted my post, oops! :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It's just plain cold hearted to do this to us old farts!


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Hil, at least you figured out how to get the emoticons into the text of your message.


eventually susan yeah.....sure not gonna tel though how long it took  lol


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I really like the new forum. Everything is so easy to read. I also would like to see the "emoticons" back.


Selena helped me........

User CP top left of screen

Then see the left of the screen -- Edit Options >> Misc Options >> Message Editor >> choose "Enhanced Interface (WYSIWYG)"


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie, You deserve a standing ovation! (oh crap, I can't make the clapping smile work)
Thanks for helping me.:-D :-D :-D


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow!

NOW we're cookin' !!!=D> =D>


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So that is why they end up on the top. Too hard.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Geez you can see how long I have been away....just saw these last posts (see I am working my way through:lol: ). I was had my mouth hanging down seeing the pic of the most errr skanty errrr (stutters) black err slimline errrr fantastic outfit that you guys were gonna put Seleen in. So Seleen hows the fit?:lol: Are the mod guys in the Village people mens edition?;-)


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> but feel a bit lost here at the moment.


Hil, that's because you're stuck on a little island \\/
Robert


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Robert Blok said:


> Hil, that's because you're stuck on a little island \\/
> Robert


:lol: yeah and no place to go....wouldnt mind a wardrobe full of the "Seleen Line" though. Pity is all the darn farmer-typo's here wouldnt give a monkeys what any woman wears....they only notice rubber boots and and clogs:lol:


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> ....they only notice rubber boots and and clogs:lol:


Nothing wrong with them klompen (clogs). Most of the world thinks we wear them every day :lol:
Selana and Dick just ordered a couple :-$

Robert


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Robert Blok said:


> Nothing wrong with them klompen (clogs). Most of the world thinks we wear them every day :lol:
> Selana and Dick just ordered a couple :-$
> 
> Robert


:lol: I spose they would have to now going to the countryside.......wonder what they will look like under the Seleen Line outfit though #-o. Do they do clogs in a soort of black latex finish? :lol:


----------

